# Verdichteter Schleifstein



## Cazor (20. März 2010)

Hi, ich habe jetzt ziemlich lange rumgesucht aber eine Information, wo man das erlernen kann, habe ich nirgends gefunden.
Falls jemand sich noch erinnert, helft mir bitte auf die Sprünge.
Meine Verzauberin skillt und braucht eine Arkanitrute, dabei ist es mir erst aufgefallen, dass ich das Rezept nicht beherrsche.

Danke, C


----------



## Supermany2 (20. März 2010)

Das machen Schmiede mit Skill 250 also den Stein
die Arkanitrute machen auch Schmiede mit skill 275
Beides lernen Schmiede beim Lehrer

und das Verzaubererrezept für die Verzauberte Arkanitrute wird in der Mondlichtung verkauft


----------

